# pointers on liquid ferts



## mikeljojo (7 May 2008)

Hi,

Until I can get my head around mixing dry ferts, can anyone give me some pointers on a good alll round liquid fert that I can use in the mean time?

I have a Juwel Rio 125, with x2 45w T5 tubes. DIY CO2. I've used ADA Powersand S as a base layer beneath Aquasoil. I think I read somewhere that when using Powersand, lay off the ferts as this will do the job for the first couple of months???? :? 

Anyone got any pointers please on the above?

Cheers,

Mike.


----------



## Ed Seeley (7 May 2008)

I'd dose straight away even with Aquasoil and PS.  If you want a simple dosing system then Tropica Plant Nutrition Plus seems to be the best all in one solution.  You can dose it daily and at much higher rates than the instructions state.


----------



## ceg4048 (7 May 2008)

Gosh, 90 watts of T5 on a 30 gallon tank? In the "first couple of months" you'll have an algae farm if you don't do any water column dosing. Check the dry dosing article. Not much head wrapping  necessary=> viewtopic.php?f=34&t=1211

If this seems to difficult then TPN+ is an all-in-one liquid product=>http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=208&products_id=1038

Cheers,


----------



## George Farmer (8 May 2008)

mikeljojo said:
			
		

> I have a Juwel Rio 125, with x2 45w T5 tubes.



Are you sure they're not 2 x 28w ?


----------



## Wolfenrook (8 May 2008)

Looking on the Juwel site the Rio125 does usually come with 2x28 watts.  It's the 180 that now comes with 2x45 watts.

Shame I got mine about 11 years ago really. 

Ade


----------



## mikeljojo (8 May 2008)

Sorry guys - it is the 180 I have........2 bottles of beer and I can't think straight!!  

Mike.


----------



## mikeljojo (8 May 2008)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Gosh, 90 watts of T5 on a 30 gallon tank? In the "first couple of months" you'll have an algae farm if you don't do any water column dosing. Check the dry dosing article. Not much head wrapping  necessary=> http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=1211
> 
> If this seems to difficult then TPN+ is an all-in-one liquid product=>http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=208&products_id=1038
> 
> Cheers,



Hi,

Had a quick look at the article mentioned above - seems like an excellent guide. Will take a proper look tonight to try and digest as much as I can. Might need to call on you again though to check my calculations for my Juwel 180!!

Might just buy a bottle of TPN to be getting on with in the mean time.

Many thanks,

Mike.


----------



## Steve Smith (8 May 2008)

Take a look here at the dosing for my Rio180   Lighting might be different but I don't think that will matter:

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=1251#p12097


----------

